# Future SAR pups



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

Last week I got to work with one of the pups from my last litter. He is doing awesome in trailing. 
Yesterday, a friend brought her male over, and we started hrd training with him and my female. They rocked! 
While her male is over the top on everything, my female Echo is just a quiet laid back pup. I was very surprised to see her come alive on the detection work. Granted, its only scent introduction, but they caught on after just a few rewards .
Really looking forward to these pups coming along.


----------

